

Ask HN: Anyone recommend BaseCampHQ alternatives? - allanchao

I'm looking for a web-based project management suite that works well for software development projects.  I just started using BaseCamp, and I'm really not impressed with the user interface.  For example, I just added my to-do list, and I can't even view a description/comment without opening it up.  Anyway, my point is, has anyone else found a better PM software?<p>I've been a fan of Fogbugz for a long time, but I have a team of 5, and can't afford $125/month unfortunately.
======
dutchrapley
"I've been a fan of Fogbugz for a long time, but I have a team of 5, and can't
afford $125/month unfortunately."

Agreed, $125/mo. may be more than you or I are willing to spend. I don't
understand how it's over the top if you're on the hook for a team of 5.

Personally, I wouldn't use Fogbugz based on the fact that it costs $125/mo.
But, I know I'm not their target audience.

You might want to take a look at one of the following

Unfuddle - Project Management + Git/Subversion Hosting <http://unfuddle.com/>

Assembla <http://www.assembla.com/>

~~~
petervandijck
I've always liked Unfuddle.

A lot depends on how you run your team, of course.

------
bendtheblock
Try our app Runway: <http://runwaypm.com/>

Email me (see profile) or fill out the form for an invite.

It specifically sets out to help people in your situation, because we went
through it ourselves.

~~~
bendtheblock
Whoever's downvoting - this isn't spam, I'm a long time HNer. We couldn't find
what we wanted so we built our own, hopefully this will help some others out
there. The app is free - we aren't charging early adopters.

------
PMHacker
I agree - $125 is way overpriced. Try TaskPoint <http://www.taskpoint.com>
which is highly customized SaaS fork of popular open source package Redmine
and was MassChallenge finalist last year.

------
bigohms
ActiveCollab is similar and started out as a basecamp alternative. It's a
single purchase + yearly upgrade/support fee license for your entire team.

<http://www.activecollab.com>

------
drKarl
We have been using Project Turf for a month now and we like it so far. The
user interface is sleek, you have unlimited users and unlimited storage and
the prices are quite reasonable.

~~~
shaggy
Wow, Project Turf looks very nice. I'm definitely going to recommend this for
at least a trial in my group. We're a network operations team so it's hard to
find something that's not geared towards software development groups. Nice
recommendation.

------
webbruce
Finishing up <http://ReadyTakeoff.com> in the next few days :)

------
jeffepp
Project Bubble <http://projectbubble.com>

~~~
stulogy
Thanks Jeff!!! You're awesome. Yes check out Project Bubble if you want a
great UI.

------
ahsanhilal
rule.fm is a new entrant. I haven't ever used it but it looks pretty good.
Worth checking out.

